# Bloomsburg Pa - My first REAL AKC show!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Glad you had such a great time!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Your pictures were great, no need to apologize at all! I am glad you had such a good time. I also LOVE that there were colors being shown there! You actually had four colors in that one class, incredible. Why don't you come out here and teach us a thing or two?  

Be careful...it's addicting...


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I love the last photo! Look at those leg muscles!!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Cherie it was awesome!! I loved every minute 

Out west, there was a little bit of everything there!! A corded white boy, a gun metal blue girl, a pre-clearing blue puppy, creams, apricots, and a spectacular white Unique special he was awesome!!!!!

Tokipoke, Terry's dogs are all that muscular! They absolutely rock  Xena is the best girl ever, I love love love her :]


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Man, Keith. I can only imagine the rainbow of colors you describe. I wish I could have been there watching. So cool. I love black and white, don't get me wrong, but seeing all those colors competing against on another? Wow. I am also fond of spoos with some muscle. I can see why you like her so much.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It is very cool and very unusual to see so many Poodles of colour all competing at one show. So nice your first real show experience was so awesome and also unique.


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Are you going to the Columbus OH AKC show coming up? Our mini will be there on Sunday. It's a 5 point major for mini's. I think over 20 standards on that day also. Judge is Johnny Shoemaker. My daughter will be showing Vinny.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm a wee bit of an apricot fan boy...so most of the shows I go to happen to have an apricot or 2 ;D There were 3 at Bloomsburg, 2 with us (only 1 shown) and an apricot boy bred by Judy Winter, he was REALLY nice too :]]
Well her temperament is what seals the deal for me!! She would sit or stand on the grooming table with out one single issue and anytime someone would walk past her she'd beg for attention! She's a doll!!

Poodlesrule1, I'm not going to the Columbus show. It's a little out of my way but I'll be at the Tallmadge show Thanksgiving weekend, and hopefully back there (Tallmadge) and Erie in January


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

You do meet fabulous people at dog shows. I am so happy that you enjoyed your experience to the fullest. I really like that apricot girl in your lst set of pictures. That last picture really shows her off so your photography actually looks very good. What a great show - it is neat seeing the color variety. I think it must be time for me to look for a show to go to.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

It was awesome!! Seeing good quality colour being really shown in AKC is just such a thrill that NOTHING can compare too!! I'd like to say if anyone is ever afforded the chance to shadow at a show like this PLEASE take the opportunity! I almost missed out...with unforeseen car issues then getting lost...twice but I'm so happy that I managed to make it and just a few hours late ;D


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey Keith:

I was happy that you could come. It is so hard to "know" what shows are all about until you have actually experienced on. When I say experience one, that is to eat, sleep, work, a show. Showing is not just fun, it is really WORK. But it is a work that becomes a passion.

Thank you all who commented on Xena. She is a very special girl, She has a very nice head, great mussel, nice neck, decent feet, Her greatest attributes are her front and movement.

The crew of apricot and red breeders that we refer to as "the family," truly found Keith amazing. He fit in with the group as if he has been a part of everyone forever.

Another nice part of the weekend, is that Keith was able to experience a real puppy pick. One of Connie's girls, bred by Natalie was bred to Ch Boxwood Brainteaser aka Bert (cream) and had a really nice litter of puppies. Keith was able to see how we "tear" these puppies apart picking all the good qualities and pointing out the faults we would like to work on. 

Connie will most likely keep two puppies from this litter. They are going to be fun!

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build a house before painting it!"


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a wonderful experience for a young man who has not grown up in the breed. Thank you for giving Keith your time, and allowing him to be part of this!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks:

You know;;;;;;;;;;;; I hear of so many stories who people have had problems with breeders, show exhibitors, handlers. I have only know of great stories where the breeders take the time to explain, teach, and guide the new comer. I had Ilsa Koenig of Shangri-La, Jan Komaniak of Jateko white and silver standard poodles, Dona Willwerth of Diva black and white standard poodles (deceased), Connie Rogers of Denevillette Black occasionally white Standard Poodles (deceased), Harriet Laws Mayfield apricot poodle (deceased), Becky Mason Bel-Tor Standard Poodles (deceased). Handlers: Kathy McCallister (retired) Alan Waterman, Nancy Dinkfeld all breed handler and judge (best handling class ever), Marueen Clarke, Great Dane breeder, all breed handler, teach handling and grooming. These show people have been undeniably outgoing, helpful, patient, and knowledgeable beyond belief! Maybe it is the area/areas I live in, the beginning of my show days I lived in NYC, but show people have been the best. My best friends are almost all dog people. 

A person who is serious about wanting to show dogs, should first start by Going to shows, go to shows and after that go to some more shows. 
EAT< BREATH<SLEEP< LIVE shows and show experience
Find a successful breeder/exhibitor,,,,,,,,,,, learn as much as you can,,,,,,,, then learn some more, purchase the best quality dog or bitch you can afford. (dogs finish easier, you do not need as many for majors) Find an EXCELLENT handling class with an outstanding trainer! Train you dog! Find someone willing to help teach you to show groom! Most show people are willing to help, they/we want and need new blood, we are getting older,,,, the Keith's in the world are the next generation. ESPECIALLY IN COLOR>

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build a house before painting it!"


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You have been blessed! I was very fortunate growing up with who I did to be surrounded by a myriad of wonderful and well respected breeders. I always wonder how someone just gets accepted and gets their foot in the door when they are entirely green. Now I know! Keith is the future, and it is awesome he lives in an area where there are so many breeders, and that some of them have taken him under their wings!


----------



## Bellplain (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi,
Congratulatons on your first show. Is that you showing the girl in the pictures? Because as a breeder-owner-handler I can tell you that there is no greater joy than beating all the handlers in the area and finishing a dog on your own. Good luck to you!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm so happy with my experience! I'm not sure if it could have gotten any better, !! Thank you thank you thank you Terry! I'm pretty happy I didn't scare anyone with the things I say! I tend to be a bit loose tongued XD hahaha

And no Bellplain, that was Terry Farley of Farleys D showing his apricot bitch Xena. I hope to someday owner handle but I doubt I'd be nearly as good as him at it hahaha


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey Keith:

If you want it bad enough, you can owner handle. The key to owner handling is that you need to have a dog with the quality that is needed to win against the handlers. You need to go to a qualified trainer, one who not only knows ring procedure, but knows structure, movement, and is able to train you to look your best. Yes, the handler must look as professional as the dog. A good trainer will know what speed is best for your particular dog, what style you need to stack your dog, do YOU look better kneeling or standing, in-front of your dog,,, so on and so on. 

I am a decent groomer,,,,, not a great one,,,,, at this point better than a lot. I do not have the natural instinct to groom a dog,,,, it was a long learning process. Also, I lack grace,,, I can be very clumsy! It was a learning process, many people involved in teaching me, expressing to me how I needed to move my own body not to distract from my dog. This is so hard.

I hear so many people complain about handlers, they do have an advantage, they are trained, trained to groom, trained to move, trained to bring the best out of a dog that often an owner is too close to see. And, yes, I am not naive,,,, there are politics as well.

So Keith,,,,,,,,,,, all in all,,,,,,,,,,,,, if you want it,,,,,,,, YOU can do it. If I can,,,,,,,,ANYONE can.

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build a house before painting it!"


----------

